# "elesett" vagy "lesett"?



## Saimdusan

Sziasztok,

A _megreped_ igének a jelentését kerestem a WikiSzótárban (wikiszotar.hu), és ott találtam ezt a példamondatot:

_Lelesett és megrepedt a bögre._

Szerintem ez hiba; nem találtam a _lelesik_ igét a szótárban. Biztos, hogy nem *leesett*, vagyis *elesett*? Melyik a jó ebben a mondatban?


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia,

A "_lelesett_" valóban hiba, egyszerű _elírás _(typo). 
A mondatban csak a "leesett" a helyes. 
Az "elesett" csak emberekre használatos, jelentése "he/she fell over".


----------



## franknagy

Leesett = valaki vagy valami *magasról* függőlegesen. 
- A gyerek a leesett a fáról, a bögre az asztalról; leesett az első hó. 
- Leesett a tantusz. = Most már értem.

Elesett = 1. Valaki megbotlott, és *egyenesen előre* elvágódott. 2. Elesett a háborúban = Meghalt valaki _a mi katonáink közül_ a háborúban.
Az ellensége katona _fűbe harapott_.


----------



## Saimdusan

Értem, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## francisgranada

Csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a _lelesett _igealak  létezik (=aki fentről _lesett _lefelé; a _lesni _ige származéka). Persze, ebben az esetben nyilván nem erről van szó.


----------



## bibax

Some native Hungarians clearly pronounce "lelesett".


----------



## Encolpius

OMG, she is very popular with 3,6 mil views


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, mert aranyos, de teljesen beszédhibásan énekel/adja elő  (ld. YT: Mókuska, mókuska, felmászott a fára), a "lelesett" is ebből ered itt, de nem tudom elképzelni, hogy a wikiszótár ezt a forrást használta volna. 
Ekkora hiba után érdemes más szótárt használni.


----------



## Zsanna

Egy aprócska plusz infó:


AndrasBP said:


> ... Az "elesett" csak emberekre használatos, jelentése "he/she fell over".


Fizikai értelemben igen, ez a fordítása, de átvitt értelemben is használatos (beteg, legyengült, szerencsétlen, nyomorult stb. értelemben), amit már sokkal nehezebb fordítani: (kb.) unfortunate, in a miserable state, in low spirits.


----------

